# Homemade Hand Screws



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I found a site with instructions and videos on making hand screws.
I've always wanted some but was basically too cheap to buy them.
There's 4 vid's but he covers a lot of detail. 
One question I had throughout was: Why doesn't he glue it together but it became evident during the assembly process.
Have a look see..
..Jon..

http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop%20Projects/hand-screws-1.html


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

J Thomas said:


> One question I had throughout was: Why doesn't he glue it together but it became evident during the assembly process.
> Have a look see..
> ..Jon..


He does glue them together. Perhaps you meant why not glue up initially instead of screw then glue later.

I think it is because of the two nuts on either side of the barrel nut to lock the threaded rod in place. He can only install this if the wood parts come apart.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That was what I meant Dave.. Guess I worded it wrong..:boat:
..Jon..


----------

